# 100 Liegestütze!



## Bergradlerin (4. September 2010)

100 Liegestütze - am Stück! - nach sechs Wochen. Spätestens! Versprochen von 100liegestuetze.de. 
Na dann! Oder doch erst noch ein paar Argumente gefällig?


Die Provokation. Das schaffst Du nie! Frauen sowieso nicht, sie sind einfach zu schwach.
Der Beweis. Warum sollen Frauen das nicht auch hinkriegen? Schwach? WIR?!?! 
Das Training. Nie wieder Oberkörpermuskelkater nach einem Tag im Bikepark!

Ich gehe es ab Montag an. Sechs Wochen lang. Wer macht mit?


----------



## trek 6500 (5. September 2010)

..ich kann nur 10 .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (5. September 2010)

Warum sollte es nicht gehen?
Ich trainiere nichr speziell LS und schaffe schon 50 (ohne IBC-Übertreibungsfaktor). Würde man(n/Frau) speziell das trainieren würde man das mit sicherheit (je nach jetzigem Stand) in 2-6 Monaten schaffen. In sechs Wochen eher nicht, da man nicht jeden Tag das selbe trainieren kann.


----------



## dubbel (5. September 2010)

100 liegestütze? 
penisvergleich?


----------



## _Becky_ (5. September 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wer macht mit?





> *Betreiber:*


Ich nicht!


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. September 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> 100 liegestütze?
> penisvergleich?



Weniger. Eher Training und Motivations(selbst)hilfe.


----------



## Twinkie (5. September 2010)

wir machen auf der arbeit im büro schon seit jahren jeden tag um 11 uhr liegestütze.  ich hab mal n halbes mitgemacht und kam nie über 40. ich drücke dir aber die daumen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. September 2010)

_Becky_ schrieb:


> Ich nicht!



Okay, aber was hat das mit dem Impressum bzw. dem Betreiber der Website zu tun? Klär uns Unwissende doch mal auf, auf dass wir Wissende werden!


----------



## funbiker9 (5. September 2010)

Na ja bei LS kann man auch viel schummeln. Von 0 auf 100 ist in 6 Wochen nicht drin...wohl gemerkt richtige LS...!

Mit Training kann das aber so ziemlich jeder schaffen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. September 2010)

funbiker9 schrieb:


> Na ja bei LS kann man auch viel schummeln.



Ich schummle nie!  



> Von 0 auf 100 ist in 6 Wochen nicht drin...wohl gemerkt richtige LS...!



Du unterschätzt meinen Ehrgeiz!


----------



## funbiker9 (5. September 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich schummle nie!
> 
> 
> 
> Du unterschätzt meinen Ehrgeiz!



Wenn du aber schon Rad fährst, fängst du sportlich gesehen nicht bei 0 an.

Gesunder Ehrgeiz, kann natürlich kleine Berge versetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dosenbrot (5. September 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> 100 Liegestütze - am Stück! - nach sechs Wochen. Spätestens! Versprochen von 100liegestuetze.de.
> Na dann! Oder doch erst noch ein paar Argumente gefällig?
> 
> Die Provokation. Das schaffst Du nie! Frauen sowieso nicht, sie sind einfach zu schwach.
> ...


 
Also zutrauen tu ich das jedem/jeder. Allerdings finde ich Frauen mit muskulösen Oberarmen unerotisch. *bäh* Datt geht gar nütt! Schau doch lieber mal bei www.100kuchen-backen.de vorbei.


----------



## detlefs (5. September 2010)

Ok, 
ich bin zwar keine Frau, mache also illegal trotzdem  mit 
(als untrainierter Mann, arbeite nicht auf dem Bau).
Habe gerade den Test gemacht und ab morgen geht's los.

Alles weitere wird sich zeigen - ob ich nach 6 Wochen quer durch die Türen gehen muß weil ich sonst nicht mehr durchpass?


-wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten-


----------



## LB-Biker (5. September 2010)

detlefs schrieb:


> Ok,
> bis zwar keine Frau, mache also illegal trotzdem  mit
> (als untrainierter Mann, arbeite nicht auf dem Bau).
> Habe gerade den Test gemacht und ab morgen geht's los.
> ...



Ach was solls, ich machs auch.
Ich kann ja schon in Woche 3 Sparte 3 starten, muss also nur vier Wochen machen


----------



## Fie (5. September 2010)

NO Chance... also ich!

Ganz ehrlich? Ich schaff grad mal eine, vielleicht auch 2 LS!

Gutes Gelingen Gina und für die Mitstreiter!


----------



## swe68 (6. September 2010)

Wünsche Dir auch gutes Gelingen!
Ich mache aber nicht mit - habe dieses JAhr schon genug Ziele vermasselt


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. September 2010)

Jetzt kommt, Mädels, seid nicht so mädchenhaft!  

Es gibt auch Varianten des "gemeinen" Liegestützes: auf den Knien, am Badewannenrand oder an der Bettkante, an der Wand... Da ist für Jede(n) was dabei! Seht es doch als eine Art Liegestütz-WP - mitmachen (überhaupt was machen!) ist alles!  

Ich schaffe übrigens auch nur klägliche 5 - wenn auch "echte", aber das ist doch sehr mau für mich, die ehemalige Kletterin (VI-)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. September 2010)

Ich muss deinen Ehrgeiz bewundern! Eigentlich würd ich auch gern mitmachen (Schaffe 5-9, je nach Tageform), aber jetzt bin ich dann erstmal im Urlaub und ich kenn mich, ich bleib da nicht bei der Stange... Mal sehen...


----------



## Fie (6. September 2010)

Liebe Gina,

ich habe zwar Kraft, aber bei Liegestützen werden meine "Ärmchen" zu Pudding! 
Ich kann reißen und ziehen und drücken, aber mich nicht nach oben stemmen! Klimmzüge, nicht mal einen Halben...


----------



## BruciesCardio (6. September 2010)

Lieber 2000 HM am stück


----------



## zelar (6. September 2010)

tja also ich hab bei 45 aufgehört weil ich:
1. keinen bock mehr habe ( gerade ausprobiert)
2. ich mir dabei voll blöde vorkam und dann übelst lachen musste
3. ich lieber fahrrad fahre ( was ich jetzt auch mache)


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. September 2010)

Also gut. Ich hasse es zwar nach Plan und mit Stoppuhr zu trainieren aber das will ich wissen.

Momentan mache ich 2-3 mal pro Woche 3 Sätze a 20 Stck. Mal auf den flachen Händen, mal auf den Fäusten, mal auf den Fingerspitzen. Es gehen auch mehr am Stück, aber irgendwie bin ich zu faul und die Zeit ist mir zu schade.

Ich werde also in Woche 3 einsteigen. Morgen, weil heute fahre ich Rad.


----------



## tvaellen (6. September 2010)

Zu meiner aktivsten Handballerzeit habe ich problemlos 50 am Stück geschafft, aber da war mein Kreuz und meine Arme auch doppelt so breit wie jetzt 
Heute gehen 10 gerade noch so, 20 sind ein unlösbares Problem, obwohl ich heute weniger wiege als damals.


----------



## RoberHumstar (6. September 2010)

Ich mache ein paar mal die Woche 4x50er Sätze. Am Stück habe ich vor kurzem mal 75 gemacht.

Keine Ahnung ob man das in sechs Wochen schafft, des weiteren stellt sich doch die Frage: wozu sollte man auf so ein seltsames Ziel hin trainieren? Wenn du fit werden willst betreib halt Konditions-Ausdauertraining. Kauf dir eine Klimmzugstange und ein paar Kurzhanteln. Damit kannst du etliche Übungen machen und deinen Oberkörper straffen.

Hundert Liegestütz ist sinnlos.


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. September 2010)

Danke für die Tipps, aber ich will einfach nicht mehr und nicht weniger, als 100 Liegestütze am Stück schaffen. Basta!    (Und das ist wahrlich nicht meine einzige Trainingsart...)


----------



## LB-Biker (6. September 2010)

RoberHumstar schrieb:


> Ich mache ein paar mal die Woche 4x50er Sätze. Am Stück habe ich vor kurzem mal 75 gemacht.
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob man das in sechs Wochen schafft, des weiteren stellt sich doch die Frage: wozu sollte man auf so ein seltsames Ziel hin trainieren? Wenn du fit werden willst betreib halt Konditions-Ausdauertraining. Kauf dir eine Klimmzugstange und ein paar Kurzhanteln. Damit kannst du etliche Übungen machen und deinen Oberkörper straffen.
> 
> Hundert Liegestütz ist sinnlos.



Warum ist das sinnlos?
Ich mache es z.B. um mich selbst herauszufordern.
Ich befolge einfach die 4 Wochen lag den Plan und wenn ich danach keine 100 LS schaffe ists mir auch egal, dann habe ich trotzdem trainieret und gut ists ...


----------



## RoberHumstar (6. September 2010)

Ein sehr ausgeklügelter Plan ist das übrigens, Liegestütz machen.

Hast du ihn dir bereits ausgedruckt und an die Wand gehangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (6. September 2010)

Hey, Motzen und "kluge" Kommentare finde ich einfach nur überflüssig! Entweder mitmachen oder wegbleiben. Hier will niemand Trainingstipps. Ganz nebenbei: Hier ist das Ladies Only...


----------



## LB-Biker (7. September 2010)

Tja, ich habe mich hier als Mann auch reingeschmuggelt

Das tut mir natürlich sehr leid


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. September 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Tja, ich habe mich hier als Mann auch reingeschmuggelt
> 
> Das tut mir natürlich sehr leid



Und? Hast Du wenigstens schon liegegestützt?


----------



## LB-Biker (7. September 2010)

Jupp, gestern angefangen, morgen kommt dann die nächste Einheit, nur mal hoffen das ich vier Wochen verletzungsfrei bleibe...


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. September 2010)

So, gestern brav die erste Trainingseinheit der Woche 3 absolviert. Ging ganz gut, das Thoraxtrauma vom letzten Jahr hat sich nur ein wenig gemeldet. Vielleicht kriege ich es ja auf diese Weise endgültig los.
Morgen ist die zweite Einheit dran.

Mein Freund will es jetzt auch mal versuchen. Der muss allerdings mit Woche 1 anfangen. Hat halt mehr Eigengewicht zu stemmen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. September 2010)

100 LiegestÃ¼tze. Ich werde sie nicht schaffen.  
Nicht weil ich ein MÃ¤dchen bin oder gar zu faul oder unmotiviert, sondern aus einem viel banaleren, dennoch aber nicht wegzudiskutierenden Grund: Ich _derschnaufs _nicht!    Wie weit werde ich kommen, wenn ich beim StÃ¼tzen der Liege die Luft anhalte â was ich dummerweise tue?    FÃ¼nf am StÃ¼ck und ich laufe blau an! Atmen sollte ich, ja klar. Sorry, aber bis jetzt komme ich nur mit elefantÃ¶sem Gepresse hoch, komme mir dabei vor, wie im Kreisssaalâ¦


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. September 2010)

Dann musst dich halt einfach bißl dabei schicken! Oder Luft anhalten trainieren... Wenn du es schaffst, 2 min die Luft anzuhalten, hast etwas über 1 sec für 1 Liegestütze. Schon knapp! Aber bevor du dir noch eine Bänderzerrung etc. holst....


----------



## LB-Biker (8. September 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Dann musst dich halt einfach bißl dabei schicken! Oder Luft anhalten trainieren... Wenn du es schaffst, 2 min die Luft anzuhalten, hast etwas über 1 sec für 1 Liegestütze. Schon knapp! Aber bevor du dir noch eine Bänderzerrung etc. holst....



Da hat aber jemand in Bio aufgepasst  

Du musst aktiv atmen, dich praktisch dazu zwingen, sonst wird das nichts.
Ist aber eine reine Kopfsache.


----------



## _Becky_ (8. September 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Okay, aber was hat das mit dem Impressum bzw. dem Betreiber der Website zu tun? Klär uns Unwissende doch mal auf, auf dass wir Wissende werden!





Es ist ein Mann zweifelhafter Herkunft
Gänzlich unbekannt in Gurgel
Siehe 1 und 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (8. September 2010)

_Becky_ schrieb:


> Es ist ein Mann zweifelhafter Herkunft
> Gänzlich unbekannt in Gurgel
> Siehe 1 und 2



Ich gedenke ihm weder meine Ersparnisse anzuvertrauen, noch will ich ihn heiraten...


----------



## RoberHumstar (8. September 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> 100 Liegestütze. Ich werde sie nicht schaffen.
> Nicht weil ich ein Mädchen bin oder gar zu faul oder unmotiviert, sondern aus einem viel banaleren, dennoch aber nicht wegzudiskutierenden Grund: Ich _derschnaufs _nicht!    Wie weit werde ich kommen, wenn ich beim Stützen der Liege die Luft anhalte  was ich dummerweise tue?    Fünf am Stück und ich laufe blau an! Atmen sollte ich, ja klar. Sorry, aber bis jetzt komme ich nur mit elefantösem Gepresse hoch, komme mir dabei vor, wie im Kreisssaal





Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Hey, Motzen und "kluge" Kommentare finde ich  einfach nur überflüssig! Entweder mitmachen oder wegbleiben. _*Hier will  niemand Trainingstipps*_. Ganz nebenbei: Hier ist das Ladies Only...






Viel Spaß noch... 

... hat ja ganze zwei Tage von der euphorischen Aufbruchstimmung   bis zur mentalen Resignation angehalten...


Wer hätte es anders erwartet.


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. September 2010)

Schön, dass Du mich so gut kennst!


----------



## RoberHumstar (8. September 2010)

> Fünf am Stück und ich laufe blau an! Atmen sollte ich, ja klar. Sorry,  aber bis jetzt komme ich nur mit _*elefantösem*_ Gepresse hoch



Ich kenn' dich genau so gut, wie du dich hier profilierst.


----------



## LB-Biker (8. September 2010)

RoberHumstar schrieb:


> Ich kenn' dich genau so gut, wie du dich hier profilierst.



Der Typ mit dem Riesenpenis als Bild erzählt was über Internetauftritt...

Ich schmeiß mich weg!


----------



## RoberHumstar (8. September 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Der Typ mit dem Riesenpenis als Bild erzählt was über Internetauftritt...
> 
> Ich schmeiß mich weg!




Was erzählt er denn über Internetauftritt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (8. September 2010)

RoberHumstar schrieb:


> Ich kenn' dich genau so gut, wie du dich hier profilierst.



Vielleicht solltest Du mal in die Signatur von "Bergradlerin" reinschauen, bevor Du hier so "allwissend" und respektlos rumtönst!!!


----------



## karmakiller (8. September 2010)

[träum] Och, wär' das schön, wenn es hier im LO so ein Identifizierungsverfahren ähnlich dem im Bikemarkt gäbe...[/träum off]


----------



## RoberHumstar (8. September 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du mal in die Signatur von "Bergradlerin" reinschauen, bevor Du hier so "allwissend" und respektlos rumtönst!!!




Habe ich getan, ändert es etwas an ihrer Aussage, dass sie ihre Resignation auch noch in einem Blog offenbart?

100 - Ausreden in sechs Wochen, da ist sie ganz schön in Rückstand. Das heißt wiederum, dass die nächsten Tage sehr amüsant werden könnten.

Und ganz nebenbei, wer nicht einmal 5 LS schafft ohne die oben beschriebenen Nebenwirkungen, der sollte sich wahrlich realistischere Ziele setzen.


----------



## wanderer1219 (8. September 2010)

Also ich hab gerade eben angefangen und bin in Spalte 2 mit armseligen 7.
Mal sehen wie lange ich durchhalte. Allerdings bin ich dafür, das ganze auf ein gestemmtes Gesamtgewicht zu ändern bin 12 LG hab ich schon über eine Tonne gestemmt! Wenn das ein windiges Ding mit 50 kg macht find ich das unfair.

MfG Chris


----------



## lucie (8. September 2010)

RoberHumstar schrieb:


> Habe ich getan, ändert es etwas an ihrer Aussage, dass sie ihre Resignation auch noch in einem Blog offenbart?
> 
> 100 - Ausreden in sechs Wochen, da ist sie ganz schön in Rückstand. Das heißt wiederum, dass die nächsten Tage sehr amüsant werden könnten.
> 
> Und ganz nebenbei, wer nicht einmal 5 LS schafft ohne die oben beschriebenen Nebenwirkungen, der sollte sich wahrlich realistischere Ziele setzen.



Dann hast Du wahrscheinlich nicht den ganzen Blog gelesen! Die Sig wurde erst vor ein paar Monaten geändert. Wärst Du da schon MitGlied gewesen, wärst Du jetzt um Einiges schlauer.

Dann lies doch einfach amüsiert mit und verkneif Dir einfach Deine unqualifiezierten Kommentare, oder geh zur Abwechslung einfach mal raus spielen...



RoberHumstar schrieb:


> Ich mache ein paar mal die Woche 4x50er Sätze. Am Stück habe ich vor kurzem mal 75 gemacht.
> Hundert Liegestütz ist sinnlos.



Wir haben es schon immer gewußt: du bist ein ganz, äh hast einen ganz Großen!!!


----------



## Fie (8. September 2010)

Wenn Allwissen zuschlägt... bedauerlich nur, dass gänzlich vergessen wird, anatomisch die Unterschiede zwischen Mann und Frau zu verwerfen!


----------



## RoberHumstar (8. September 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Dann hast Du wahrscheinlich nicht den ganzen Blog gelesen!




Da hast du mich eiskalt erwischt...


Klär mich doch mal bitte auf warum ich den ganzen Blog lesen sollte. Was es etwa Sarkasmus, schafft sie in Wahrheit schon 10 LS ohne elefantöse Geräusche und rotes anlaufen?

Sollte es so sein; gebe ich zu sie hat mich auf's Glatteis geführt.


----------



## Nexic (8. September 2010)

Also ich find die Idee sehr gut und mach auch mit auch wenn ich ein Mann bin ;P , auf die Wochenpläne verzichte ich mal. 
Wenn ich einen Satz anfange mach ich auch soviele wie ich kann.

Momentan sind das *15*.

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## lucie (8. September 2010)

RoberHumstar schrieb:


> Da hast du mich eiskalt erwischt...
> Klär mich doch mal bitte auf warum ich den ganzen Blog lesen sollte. Was es etwa Sarkasmus, schafft sie in Wahrheit schon 10 LS ohne elefantöse Geräusche und rotes anlaufen?
> Sollte es so sein; gebe ich zu sie hat mich auf's Glatteis geführt.



Ich dachte, wer so einen "Großen" hat, ist schon aufgeklärt...

Geh doch einfach wieder zurück ins KTRW oder die anderen netten Threads, dort scheinst Du ja auch bestens anzukommen.


----------



## Fie (8. September 2010)

Könnte mal bitte jemand ein Stopp reinhauen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (8. September 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen 16 Jahren wohl kaum der älteste hier aber wenn ich sowas lese wohl nicht der jüngste



Gute Antwort!


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. September 2010)

Für heute ist hier Schluss. Morgen wieder. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. September 2010)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich dafür, das ganze auf ein gestemmtes Gesamtgewicht zu ändern bin 12 LG hab ich schon über eine Tonne gestemmt! Wenn das ein windiges Ding mit 50 kg macht find ich das unfair.
> MfG Chris


 
Bub, mal abgesehen von den anatomischen Unterschieden zwischen Männlein und Weiblein im Bezug auf die tatsächlich mögliche Muskelmasse.
Wer nur 50 kg wiegt, hat Muskelmasse entsprechend seines Gewichtes und seiner Statur/Trainingszustandes. Er oder sie kann niemals die gleiche Muskelmasse aufweisen, wie jemand mit 100 kg Körpermasse und entsprechender Statur bei gleichem Trainingszustand. Er oder sie hat es also genauso leicht oder schwer wie jeder andere auch sein eigenes Körpergewicht zu stemmen.

Meine alte Dame ist schlank und wiegt weniger als 50 kg. Die hat noch nie auch nur einen einzigen Liegestütz hinbekommen. Leichtgewicht ist keine Voraussetzung für einfacheres stemmen.


----------



## wanderer1219 (9. September 2010)

Autsch, mein Kommentar war auch nicht ganz so ernst gemeint.
Ich wollte hier niemand zu Nahe treten.
Das schöne an LS ist ja, dass man immer in Relation zum Eigengewicht trainiert.

MfG Chris


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. September 2010)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Das schöne an LS ist ja, dass man immer in Relation zum Eigengewicht trainiert.



Suuuper!!!  
Wieso wiege ich keine 40 Kilo?


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. September 2010)

Weil Du dann keine Kraft mehr hast, um die Berge hochzustrampeln. Zieh mal Knochen, Organe, notw. Fettgewebe, ect. ab, da bleibt bei deiner Körpergröße nicht mehr viel über für die Muckis.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. September 2010)

Apropos Größe: Der Hebel, den ich zu bewältigen bei 173cm Körperhöhe ist ja auch viel größer, als bei, sagen wir mal, 155cm, gell?  

Apropos: Heute ist der nächste Schwung dran. Ich hoffe, mein zwickender Ellbogen und die Hand (Bänderabriss, nie operiert worden) finden sich auf Dauer mit dem Liegegestütze ab. Aber ich habe meinen maroden Körper bekanntlich schon zu anderen Dingen gezwungen...


----------



## Jetpilot (10. September 2010)

ich will auch mitmachen, wielange ist denn noch?


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. September 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Apropos Größe: Der Hebel, den ich zu bewältigen bei 173cm Körperhöhe ist ja auch viel größer, als bei, sagen wir mal, 155cm, gell?


 
161 cm, bitte!

Gestern zweite Einheit der 3. Woche absolviert. Auch wieder gut. Im letzten Satz das Minimum um 11 Stück überschritten. Hoffentlich bleibt es so. Rechtes Handgelenk zwickt etwas, aber nach dem komplizierten Bruch vor einem Jahr darf es das auch noch. Da haben wir auch schon schlimmeres überstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (10. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ich will auch mitmachen, wielange ist denn noch?



Fang an und berichte. Hier geht´s los.


----------



## J.O (10. September 2010)

Habe Montag auch angefangen  ist doch Ideal um nach 6 Monaten Abstinenz durch meine OP wieder etwas Muskeln auf zu bauen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. September 2010)

Mit Sicherheit, in 6 Wochen wirst du dich bzw. deine Brust nicht wiedererkennen...


----------



## J.O (10. September 2010)

Will doch hoffen


----------



## detlefs (11. September 2010)

So, Woche 1 seit gestern erledigt.
Bin in der mittleren Rubrik, war soweit ok.
Morgen geht's mit der Woche 2 los.

...immer schön durchhalten ist mein Motto...


----------



## bene94 (11. September 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> 161 cm, bitte!
> 
> Gestern zweite Einheit der 3. Woche absolviert. Auch wieder gut. Im letzten Satz das Minimum um 11 Stück überschritten. Hoffentlich bleibt es so. Rechtes Handgelenk zwickt etwas, aber nach dem komplizierten Bruch vor einem Jahr darf es das auch noch. Da haben wir auch schon schlimmeres überstanden.


 
Auf den Fäusten wäre es gesünder für die Handgelenke, falls du das nicht schon machst.
Zur Abwechslung könntet ihr auch mal Dips machen. Sind um einiges anstrengender als Liegestütze. Werden euch auf jeden Fall weiterhelfen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und wenn ihr schon dabei seit. Macht doch noch Klimmzüge. Ist auch eine wunderbare Eigengewichtübung um fitter zu werden.

Dann noch viel Glück euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoberHumstar (11. September 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Auf den Fäusten wäre es gesünder für die Handgelenke,



Noch gesünder wäre Voraussetzung dafür, dass es auf den Handflächen irgendwie ungesund wäre. 

Ist es das?


----------



## FatCyclist (11. September 2010)

Es funktioniert, ich hab es selbst mal probiert. Hab mit 20 liegestützen angefangen und hab mich auf 70 in woche 6 gesteigert. Danach hatte ich aber keine lust mehr


----------



## RoberHumstar (11. September 2010)

FatCyclist schrieb:


> *Es funktioniert*, ich hab es selbst mal probiert. Hab mit 20 liegestützen angefangen und hab mich auf 70 in woche 6 gesteigert. Danach hatte ich aber keine lust mehr



Wenn du nur 70 nach 6 Wochen erreicht hast, würde das nicht im Umkehrschluss bedeuten das *es* *nicht funktioniert*.

Also funktioniert es nun oder nicht?


----------



## bene94 (11. September 2010)

RoberHumstar schrieb:


> Noch gesünder wäre Voraussetzung dafür, dass es auf den Handflächen irgendwie ungesund wäre.
> 
> Ist es das?


 
Jetzt noch einmal verständlich bitte!?

Du meinst, ob es auf den Handflächen ungesund ist? 
Auf den Fäusten ist es gesünder, da die Handgelenke gerade bleiben und nicht abknicken.


----------



## RoberHumstar (11. September 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch einmal verständlich bitte!?
> 
> Du meinst, ob es auf den Handflächen ungesund ist?
> Auf den Fäusten ist es gesünder, da die Handgelenke gerade bleiben und nicht abknicken.



Das wiederum würde bedeuten, dass das abknicken der Händgelenke ungesund ist. Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich dachte bisher immer so ein Gelenk ist genau für so eine Handstellung ein Gelenk geworden. Und so lange man es nicht überlastet, ist es völlig egal welche Stellung es hat.

Wie gesund ist es auf den Fäusten wohl für die Fingergelenke?


----------



## LB-Biker (11. September 2010)

Leute, macht doch mal LS auf den Fäusten, dann wird euch schnell was auffallen...


----------



## RoberHumstar (11. September 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Leute, macht doch mal LS auf den Fäusten, dann wird euch schnell was auffallen...



Ich hab das mal versucht, tat ziemlich weh. Ich halte Schmerzen für ein Alarmsignal des Körpers.


----------



## LB-Biker (11. September 2010)

Aha, dann lass den Typ doch labern.


----------



## Maucho_Kapaucho (11. September 2010)

Eine der dümmsten und sinnlosesten Übungen, geht nur auf Verschleiß.


----------



## Nexic (11. September 2010)

Maucho_Kapaucho schrieb:


> Eine der dümmsten und sinnlosesten Übungen, geht nur auf Verschleiß.


Wenn man Probleme mit seinen zarten Gelenken hat, kann man die Liegestützen auch auf der Faust ausführen (wie schon mehrfach erwähnt), erklär mir mal was da Verschleißt? 

Und achja nur weil eure Hände weh tun wenn ihrs das erste mal macht 
heißt das nicht das ihr euch dauerhaften Schaden zufügt. 
Sowas nennt man Abhärtung, könnt euch ja mal in den Kampfsportforen einlesen, 
Liegestützen auf den Fäusten ist sowas wie ne Grundübung zum abhärten der Knochen und der Haut(Bildung von Hornhaut die die Hand schützt). 

Und wer seine Hände nicht abhärten kann/will der kann sich dann sowas HIER besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twinkie (11. September 2010)

wem die hände weh tun, der darf auch hilfsmittel der einfachsten art verwenden







die gibts in allen größen und farben und mit verschiedener körnung, 
von fliese bis feinschlinge - von parkett bis lenoleum -> kein verrutschen mehr   

edit schlägt vor, die griffigkeit mit dedalenkerband zu optimieren


----------



## FatCyclist (12. September 2010)

@RoberHumstar Am Anfang der 6. Woche hab ich 70 geschafft, hab mich wohl etwas falsch ausgedrückt  Ob du wirklich nach 6 wochen 100 schaffst ist so ne sache.. aber du wirst auf jedenfall sehr viel mehr als vorher schaffen.


----------



## Jbnk03 (12. September 2010)

Maucho_Kapaucho schrieb:


> Eine der dümmsten und sinnlosesten Übungen, geht nur auf Verschleiß.


Falsch. Nexic hats ja schon erklärt.
Verschleißen tut da nicht mehr als wenn man "normale" Liegestützen macht. Fürs Handgelenk ist die Bewegung ähnlich, wenn nicht gleich.

Im Übrigen kann man auf den Fäusten den Trizeps gut trainieren, weil man die Fäuste besser nach hinten verlagern kann.


----------



## Maucho_Kapaucho (12. September 2010)

Twinkie schrieb:


> ...edit schlägt vor, die griffigkeit mit dedalenkerband zu optimieren


Super Tipp, hier spricht die Frau vom Fach! 
Vielleicht sollte ich das mit dem Verschleiß noch einmal überdenken.


----------



## Fie (12. September 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Aha, dann lass den Typ doch labern.



Don´t feed the troll


----------



## Twinkie (12. September 2010)

Maucho_Kapaucho schrieb:


> Super Tipp, hier spricht die Frau vom Fach!
> Vielleicht sollte ich das mit dem Verschleiß noch einmal überdenken.


dem inschenör is nix zu schwör! 

alternativ könnte man sich auch 2 hanteln kaufen. die liegen aber preislich deutlich höher. hier würde ich aber mit ner stylischen pseudocarbonbandumwicklung abfedern. soll ja passen und gut aussehen.


----------



## borisw (13. September 2010)

Also, ich bin zwar ein Mann, meld mich aber trotzdem mal zu Wort 

Liegestütz sind mit Sicherheit keine unnütze Übung, auch nicht sinnlos oder gar gefährlich. Richtig ausführen sollte man sie aber dennoch:

Handflächen aufliegen, Fingerspitzen leicht nach innen zeigen
Der Abstand der Hände kann variieren, je weiter aussen desto schwerer.
Wichtig ist, dass der Bauch anspannt und man nicht im Rücken durchhängt. 
Tief runter, so dass die Brust fast den Boden berührt und wieder hoch. Jede Bewegung langsam ausführen! 
Auf den Knöcheln geht das auch, man kann natürlich ein Handtuch als Unterlage nehmen.
Allerdings ist das für die Handgelenke keinesfalls "besser" oder "gesünder", da der Druck auf die Mittelhand(knochen) um ein vielfaches höher ist.

Und jetzt, viel Spaß beim trainieren.... Frauen mit Liegestütz sind übrigens sexy


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. September 2010)

Ich pack´ mittlerweile 10 am Stück!  

Allerdings zwickt die Handwurzel (ich werde die Variantentipps ausprobieren - danke dafür!), der Ellbogen und ein wenig die Supraspinatussehne. Die aber ist durchs Klettern vorbelastet bzw. ihr Kanal ist sehr eng.

Klimmzüge kann ich nicht (mehr) wegen der kaputten Schultern.


----------



## RoberHumstar (13. September 2010)

borisw schrieb:


> Also, ich bin zwar ein Mann, meld mich aber trotzdem mal zu Wort
> 
> Liegestütz sind mit Sicherheit keine unnütze Übung, auch nicht sinnlos oder gar gefährlich. Richtig ausführen sollte man sie aber dennoch:
> 
> ...



Schleimende Klug********r hatten wir bis jetzt noch nicht, danke für deine Wortmeldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (13. September 2010)

RoberHumstar schrieb:


> Schleimende Klug********r hatten wir bis jetzt noch nicht, danke für deine Wortmeldung.



Danke auch für Deine konstruktiven Beiträge.  
Was willst Du eigentlich? Stänkern? Dann amüsier Dich im KTWR, da bist Du unter Deinesgleichen. Ist Dir langweilig? Geh Biken oder arbeite!!!


----------



## RoberHumstar (13. September 2010)

Ich bin schrecklich erkältet und mir ist so langweilig...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (13. September 2010)

Ich warte bis ihr bei 50 seid, dann mach ich mit *g*
War wohl niemand beim Bund hier.
Wir haben immer mit 30 angefangen (mit Durchzählen), wenn einer beim Zählen zwei statt zwo gesagt hatte (zweiundzwanzig statt zwoundzwanzig), dann fing man von vorne an.

Vllt. als Trainingstipp *g*


----------



## navpp (13. September 2010)

Auch illegaler Poster 

Nach ungefähr 4 Wochen Grenzdienst mit viel Zeit, Langeweile und einer Arschkälte hab ich damals von anfangs knapp 20 auf 100 Liegestütze erweitert. Das war aber komplett mit Ausrüstung, also Rucksack, Nachtsichtfernglas, Gewehr und Beizeug am Rücken. Heute schaff ich vielleicht noch 40 ohne Erschwerung durch zusätzliche Masse. 

Aber 100 Liegestütze sind ein guter Vorsatz und wahrscheinlich von jedem mit etwas Motivation zu schaffen! Viel Spaß!


----------



## RoberHumstar (13. September 2010)

Fünf Mäuse dass es Bergradlerin nicht schafft.


----------



## MelleD (13. September 2010)

Na du bist aber ein positiver Mensch 
Immerhin hat sie sich ein Ziel gesetzt und arbeitet dafür. 
Was dein Ziel ist, ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht klar geworden.

@Bergradlerin
Zeigs denen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (13. September 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> @Bergradlerin
> Zeigs denen!



Wenn ich was kann, dann das!


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. September 2010)

Maucho_Kapaucho schrieb:


> Eine der dümmsten und sinnlosesten Übungen



Nicht für Downhiller!


----------



## mangolassi (14. September 2010)

Jetzt wollt ich nur mal schauen, was an diesem Thread so interessant ist und habe festgestellt, dass ich schon in Woche 3 anfangen darf. Dann bin ich ja in 4 Wochen fertig, das probiere ich jetzt glatt mal aus.
Bin mal gespannt ob mir das Safetyjacket in XS/S dann passt


Aber ich mach die Liegestütze nicht wie sonst auf einem alten Riserbar, der auf dem Boden wackelt.


----------



## LB-Biker (20. September 2010)

Moin wie siehts denn bei euch aus?
Ich muss heute nochmal mit Woche 3 anfangen da ich letzte Woche dank Erkältung net zum üben gekommen bin, ist doch schwerer als ich dachte 4 Wochen gesund und verletzungsfrei zu bleiben 


MfG


----------



## Ataraxie (20. September 2010)

wie wird es wohl aussehen wenn der Thread so langsam aber sicher im Hades versickert...

Die Euphorie der ersten Seite scheint verschwunden zu sein und ich kann das harte Aufschlagen auf den Grund der Realität bis hierher hören.


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. September 2010)

Also ich arbeite mich tapfer durch´s Programm!


----------



## Nexic (20. September 2010)

Ich halt mich zwar nicht an dieses Programm, bin aber momentan bei *25 *Liegestütz angekommen.  

Eine Steigerung ist definitiv vorhanden, also mach ich andscheinend irgentwas richtig,
 und die 100 werden auch noch geknackt!


----------



## LB-Biker (21. September 2010)

Meine Freunde, 
*klugscheiss* ihr vermischt hier zwei Arten von Kommunikationseben, und zwar die Beziehungs und die Informationsebene.
D.h. informative Hinweise werden falsch verstanden und als Angriff auf einen selbst gewertet, dazu passt das typische Kommunikationsmodell SENDER---?STÖRQUELLE---?EMPFÄNGER.
Der beabsichtige  Sinn der Nachricht wird dementsprechend mit sehr verzerrter Deutung aufgenommen.
*klugscheiss aus*

Auf Deutsch: Ihr redet aneinander vorbei, also lasst es einfach


----------

